# Re Paint of 1986 hymer B 534



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All help needed please I have a 1986 B543 and would like to repaint the outside to fereshen her up and make her look smart again. I would like to use a brush and roller, someone suggested using a marine paint . Has anyone out there done this before :?: any advise as to type of paint and any tips woud be fantastic thankyou all in advance Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless your van is very, very scruffy or badly damaged I would avoid that. Over the years I have seen many attempts on vans, lorries and even a few cars, very few have turned out even half decent. Of those few none would stand close inspection.

Edit: If your van just looks it's age that's fine, leave it alone you may reduce the value dramatically or even entirely. If you must paint it get a few quotes but it will not be cheap. Sorry if that is not what you want to hear but you could make a huge mistake, Alan.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Very much agree with erniboy there. Hand paint job is so noticeable.

Peter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As has already been stated, hand painting is likely to make the 'van look worse rather than better - unless you're a very talented painter.

If you really MUST do it then use a good coach enamel like Tekaloid:
http://www.stephen.hull.btinternet.co.uk/tekaloid.html


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gaspode is correct and has reminded me of another thing to be careful of. Not all paint bases are compatible with one another. There is the risk that the new paint will react with the old paint and bubble up into a total mess, Alan.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

agree with all previouc comments. if you do go for it yourself you will be using a synthetic based paint pretty much the same as the gloss paint you use in the house, 

points to consider

1, very slow drying time
2, wont look very clever
3, should anything go wrong the paint takes a lifetime to dry so reacts if you try to recoat. 
4, a decent bodyshop wont touch it once its been painted with synthetic because modern commercial paints will atack the soft paint you have put on

my opinion ( as bodyshop owner )

get your van looked at by your local bodyshop, many times a good mop and polish will revitalise old paintwork, once mopped local areas on van could be touched up. 
you will at least get a honest opinion, 
it may be poss for you to do majority of the prep and get a quick blowover done with a cheap commercial 2 pack paint,
just remeber if you do a diy job you could end up with a van that could look worse than when you started

all the best mark


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I have heard of (but not seen!) decent finishes with the system gaspode links to. Very helpful website.

But even brush painting requires meticulous preparation, which will be difficult unless you can put the van in a dry, dust free environment.


----------

